# Valentines Day... ?



## Nummi (Jan 30, 2002)

What should I get my Girlfriend for Valentines-Day?  Seriously guys... no joke  I ask that "DeezNutz" and "Herve" just stay away!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 30, 2002)

I replied to you in the Guten Tag thread


----------



## Mindy (Jan 30, 2002)

I know it sounds cheesy but MOST women love flowers...you can branch out (pun) and do something other than roses but roses are still seen as very romantic.  But if you're serious, buy red ones, not yellow....girls are weird about stuff like that.

You could go to a store like Bath & Body Works and buy a gift basket (they are already made up or you can have them help you make your own).  

I would say perfume but perfume is such a personal thing....she might not like what you pick out.  

Hope that helps! 
From a very happily married woman!


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jan 30, 2002)

This link you help you:

http://www.hut.fi/~jturkkil/jokes/geek/gTGG.html


----------



## edX (Jan 31, 2002)

nummi - if you treat her anything like you treat people on this site, i would suggest you give her an apology.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 31, 2002)

If he treats her like that I am sure he has more than one black eye


----------



## Nummi (Jan 31, 2002)

"if you treat her anything like you treat people on this site, i would suggest you give her an apology."   

YOU BEtTER WaTCH iT ED !  i GUNNa BeaT YOU!  

oh wait... I mean:  I am sorry everyone.


I am very nice to my G-Friend!  (hehe)


----------



## Nummi (Jan 31, 2002)

testuser:

   I am not using this forum to brag.  why the heck would I want to brag.  Why should I try to impress you guys?   Do you even give a flying fuck that I have a g-friend?  (sorry about the flying "F" bomb, I think that soundz funny)    Whoa!  My contacts just slipped into place!  I can see again!


----------



## Nummi (Jan 31, 2002)

thanks for the ideas guys... keep um commin... if you have any more.


----------



## edX (Jan 31, 2002)

apology accepted


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 31, 2002)

Herve stays away but the new Flat Imac not!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 1, 2002)

Samantha is mine   Hands off    hehe


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 3, 2002)

I'm getting my gf a silver covered rose. Its a joke, as all of my gifts are. Shows how much you really thought for the gift, and how well you know the person.

My gf likes flowers but thinks that their drawback is that they die. The silver rose will stay like that forever.


----------



## Nummi (Feb 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deez_nuts _
> *Well I see this has become a waste of a thread.  Nummi has decided to not get her anything.  and likewise, she will not get him anything.  V-DAY IS DEAD!  You fucked up again big guy and there is no one to help you now.  Dont take OUR advise, fine, be that way.  This relationship wont last anyways.  Step aside, time for a bigger man to take your place. (guess) *



I will get a single, small flower.  To rebel against the holiday, thas gone way too commercial. 
Thanks for your confidence.
She will never go out with you...


----------



## Nummi (Feb 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deez_nuts _
> *Must I remind you that your girlfriend appears to have a very flakey attitude.  You STILL wont, or cant, tell me the number of males she has gone out with.  She can change her mind very quickly about what kind of people she will go out with.  Beside, I can show her a GOOD  time.
> 
> You still are a retard. For as much as I help you out, which is something I cant understand, and how hard she works at keeping you two together, you still arent going to do anything nice for her. INCREDIBLE!! *




How does she have a "flakey attitude"?  Please explain.

I cannot tell you how many... and I do not want to know.  whatever happened in the past... does NOT matter.

how hard she works at keeping us together? what does that mean?  I am nice to her all the time.  Shut up.  You are almost never around us during the weekends.  stick it in your poop shooter!


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

we do not do a lot of things with her friends... only a couple times.  we either go to a movie... rent a movie... or...


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

no... sorry.


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

"You guys are couple of horny kids.... Cmon tell me the truth."\


none -o- yo bisinessssss.


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

hey... I was drunk... or high... whatever


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deez_nuts _
> *You have never been drunk or high in your life. *




that is a good thing.  I do not need to be drunk or high to have fun.  I am high on life   hehehe *snort*


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

a lot of people snort when they laugh really hard.  she snorted you almost hit that mailbox with you car.


----------

